
7 Ways To Become More Productive With Firefox Tabs - vladocar
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/7-ways-productive-firefox-tabs/
======
mahmud
Next Tab has been obsoleted. Firefox 3.6 already opens URLs in a new tab right
next to the active tab.

------
Herring
Doing it wrong. What the guy needs is tree style tabs & swift tabs.

~~~
sry_not4sale
I couldn't live without tree style tabs!

~~~
fnid2
I'm embarrassed to ask, but what are tree style tabs?

~~~
Herring
[http://cache.techie-
buzz.com/images/posts/Omkar%20Dutta/Post...](http://cache.techie-
buzz.com/images/posts/Omkar%20Dutta/Posts/Tree_Style_Tab/Tree_Style_Tab.jpg)

I highly recommend it if you regularly have 10+ tabs

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5890>

